# Touch overlay with Android mini PC?



## charliekwin (Apr 22, 2012)

Not sure if anyone else has looked at or accomplished something similar, but figured I'd ask.

I have a 2007 Infiniti G35 sedan, which has a non-removable head unit. What I'm looking to do is hook up an Android stick to use as my new source. I have composite video and aux input on the head unit I can use, so with a handful of adaptors, that part is easy enough and not a real concern. My real problem is controlling it.

The head unit has a ~7" resistive touch screen. Ideally, I'd like to find a similarly sized capacitive overlay and install that on top of the stock screen and hook that to the Android stick.

I've searched around and found some capacitive overlays (e.g. Motor City Technologies - 7" PCT Touch Kit) but compatibility seems limited to Windows. The only overlays I've found that are apparently designed for Android are all for larger (17" - 100"+) displays. I also know that there are companies that sell replacement digitizers for phones and tablets, but these seem to be hardware-specific; there doesn't seem to be a "generic" option.

So I guess the question is whether I'm on a wild goose chase or not? I realize this is a pretty limited use case, and some heavy duty searching on my part hasn't turned up anyone doing a similar install. Is there anything on the market that'll do what I want?


----------

